# [OT] El Vecino/Amigo que pilota de ordenadores (abierto)

## flaab_0n

Hora: 10 de la noche

Situación: La casa de tu vecino de abajo

Tu vecino de abajo, el crack de la informatica, esta deleitandose de sus conocimientos bajando pelis con Emule, grabando cd's con Nero y bajandose cracks de la red. Es el puto amo. El rey del universo. De repente, le sale una "pantalla" que dice 'El ordenador se apagará en 60 segundos". Y claro está, se apaga..."Windows se está cerrando..."

El Crack de la informatica de tu vecinito de abajo ha perdido la grabacion de la peli "Los piratas de Caribe" y está mas que mosqueado. Pero dice, bah, esto no es nada, es el Sasser ese, pero viruses a mi que soy el mas listo y el que mas informatica sabe del bloque...Bueno tambien esta el vecino de arriba hijo de la amiga de mi madre, que es un friki que dice usar Linux, puf, que coño será eso. Seguro que es un flipao. En fin, esto que se me ha metido es el virus ese el Sasser, pero viruses a mi  :Very Happy:  ¡Ja! Abro el msconfig.exe y lo quito del inicio del sistema y ya está. Si esque soy el puto amo.

Total, que después de abrir repetidas veces el Msconfig.exe y quitar el sasser de la carga del sitema e instalar mil veces el parche ese que se baja de internet para borrar el sasser....el Sasser sigue jodiendo la marrana.

Nota: El magnanimo autor de este post ha utilizado el Sasser como argumento del destrozo del sistema Windows del vecino de abajo, pero en realidad hay muchas mas razones por las que se puede joder un sistema Windows. Por ejemplo, porque si.

Poco después tu Vecino dice bah mira chaval, este sasser me esta mosqueando pero me lo cargo yo facilisimamente! Coje un floppy de inicio de Windows 95 obsoleto que tenia en el cajón, abre en modo Ms-Dos y escribe:

```
C/:> format C:

C/:> format D:
```

(No vaya a ser que el Sasser se haya metido en el disco D!) Y no pasa nada porque, como es el mas informatico mas listo del mundo, las cosas importantes como las fotos porno y los resumenes del rincon del vago los guarda en otro disco duro, llamado E: - Es la unica persona del bloque que sabe manejar Partition Magic. Si esque nadie le gana en astucia a tu vecinito de abajo.

Pero la astucia de tu vecinito de abajo se ve menguada cuando de repente se da cuenta que el disco de Inicio de Windows 95 no tiene compatiblidad para Cd-Rom! No puede reinstalar el sistema. Joder que putada. Cree recordar que leyo en la revista PC-Actual que puedes instalar Windows XP metiendo el disco y configurando la "Bios" para arrancar el sistema desde Cd-Rom, pero dice "Bah, seguro que es una de esas pijadas de estas revistas escritas para gente que no tiene ni idea".

A los pocos minutos entra la Madre del Vecinito de abajo en la habitacion y le dice que le deje el ordenador que tiene que usar Microsoft Word para hacer la lista de la compra. A lo que el vecinito de abajo le contesta que el ordenador "se ha estropeado". Y la Madre, ante la urgente necesidad de hacer la lista de la compra le dice que porque no llama a su vecino de arriba, que parece que sabe bastante de ordenadores y su madre es amiga suya.

Pero a tu vecino de abajo, el Crack de los ordenadores que piratea lo que sea, graba pelis y se baja muchas canciones con Emule, el Rey y Señor de los recursos de la informatica moderna, le da cierto reparo pedir ayuda y se niega a llamar al friki pelón del piso de arriba que se pasa el dia escuchando musica heavy y presumiendo de usar algo que se llama "Linux" que seguro que no deja de ser una pijada. "Mamá, si ese es un flipao que no tiene ni puñetera idea".

Pero la Madre, que apenas sabe de ordenadores, tiene prisa para arreglar su Word y poder hacer la lista de la compra, y entonces llama a su amiga la vecina de arriba, que resulta ser como ya mencionamos la madre del "friki pelón del piso de arriba que se pasa el dia escuchando musica heavy y presumiendo de usar algo que se llama Linux que no tiene ni puñetera idea", y la convence para decirle a su hijo que arregle el ordenador del vecino de abajo.

Hora: 11 menos veinte de la noche

Situación: Estás tu Gentoo-Box, compilando Eclipse y todos sus plugins para hacer un proyecto de programacion, mientras chateas en BitchX, bajas canciones heavy con mldonkey, chateas en el Msn con esa tia que te mola tanto mientras usas un exploit para acceder a "Sus documentos" y ver sus fotos en bikini, simultaneamente a ver la peli Terminator III mientras te debanas el coco de como sacarle mas partido a tu bellisimo entorno grafico, cuando entra tu madre en la habitación para decirte que vayas a arreglar el ordenador al vecino.

Lo que pasa es que como todo el mundo sabe que pilotas algo de informatica, eres el idiota de turno al que llaman cuando no saben donde dar click. "Tio, es que tengo muchos virus vente un dia a mi casa y me lo arreglas", "Joder, colega, tienes que pasarte un dia por Kely porque el Sasser me esta fastidiando", "Oye tronco a ver cuando te pasas por casa y me haces una reinstalacion que Windows me ha petado". Y sinceramente, estás hasta los cojones de que todo el mundo crea que por tener un conocido, vecino o amigo que sepa algo de informatica tienen un servicio de Atención tecnica las 24 horas del puto dia.

¿Y lo peor de todo sabes que es? Que si te niegas a hacerle ese favor a tu vecinito de abajo, quedas como un cabron que es incapaz de ayudar a los demas. Además frente a todo el mundo, sisisisi, tu madre te mira mal durante una semana por no ayudar al menda a arreglar su ordenador. Total, no te costaba nada.

Y vete tu a explicarles a esos zoquetes que no eres tecnico de Microsoft, que tu eres Linuxero y dicho sea de paso estás hasta los cojones de hacer 2 reinstalaciones por semana. Porque esque es un circulo vicioso, sisisisi, en toda regla, si le ayudas a uno al dia siguiente corre la voz y te están llamando todos tus colegas al poco tiempo para que les hagas lo mismo que al otro. Y si les dices que no, quedas como un hijo de la gran puta que no es capaz de ayudar a sus amigos.

Total, que ante la situacion y como la compilación de Eclipse va a tardar un poquito, y ademas la tia que te mola se ha desconectado, dices vaaale venga bajo. Y bajas a ayudar a tu vecino a poner a funcionar su ordenador. Total, nada mas ver el panorama, tu te sabes el procedimiento de memoria, lo hiciste 4 veces la semana pasada. Y empiezas a trabajar sistematicamente mientras mantienes una amena charla con tu vecino.

Tu: Niño, pasame el disco de Windows XP y los drivers de tu hardware

Vecinito: Los qué??

Tu: Los drivers coño. Los controladores de los componentes de tu maquina.

Vecinito: ¿Es esto? - entrengándote paquete de cd's que tienen de todo, desde los ansiados drivers hasta juegos de aprendizaje de ingles de su hermana.

Tu: Grmmmglllftx...Si, eso. - Mientras accedes de mala gana a la Bios para poner arranque desde Cd-Rom.

Vecinito: Anda mira, estás entrando en la Bios para poner arranque desde Cd-Rom. Se me ocurrió antes hacer eso a mi. ¿Por cierto, sabias que la Bios contiene información sobre el funcionamiento de tu maquina en función de la placa madre?

Tu: Mmm...Si, bueno. ¿Eso lo leíste en una revista que se llama Pc-Actual, no? - Mientras enarcas una ceja y te partes el culo de la descripción mas efímera de la Bios que hayas oido en tu vida.

Vecinito: ...

Tu: Bueno, venga, dime que le pasó a tu ordenador. - Ya para cambiar el tema porque ves que el chaval no sabe que contestar

Vecinito: Pues nada tio, estaba yo dandole candela al eMule, grabando a un Cd la peli de "Los Piratas del Caribe" y bajandome cracks de los programas que pirateo (Soy el mejor pirateando programas), y de repente me saltó el Sasser, y se apago el ordenador y no había forma de quitarlo. Asi que formateé el ordenador.

Tu: ¿Y no te diste un paseo por el Regedit para ver si podías desactivar su actuación?

Vecinito: ¿En el Regequé?

Tu: Nada nada, dejalo.

Vecinito: ¿Oye tio tu usas Linux, no?

Tu: Si.

Vecinito: ¿Eso es como Windows pero distinto, no? Mas jodido, solo modo texto y eso. Lo leí en una revista una vez.

Tu: Bueno...no es como Windows. Es un sistema operativo que tiene una peculiaridad muy curiosa, que simplemente funciona.

Vecinito: Bah, pero tio para utilizar Linux hay que saber programar en C++. Ya me lo pondré en verano cuando tenga tiempo.

Tu: ¿Hay que saber Programar en C++? - Cachondeandote

Vecinito: Si tio, ¿No sabias que Linux se basa en Unix y esta programado en C++? Pues para usarlo tienes que saber programar, lo leí en una revista.

Tu: ....Dejate de revistas anda. Estás equivocado, no tienes que saber programar en C++ para usar Linux. Y lo de que se basa en Unix es cultura general - Ya te esta mosqueando el capullo este sabiondo de palo que se cree el master por leer tres revistas y piratear con eMule.

Vecinito: Que si tio. Que lo leí en una revista. Si no sabes eso menudo usuario de Linux eres. Por cierto, ¿funcionan los programas de Windows en Linux?

Tu: ...Bueno lo que tu digas  :Very Happy: . No, ningun .exe tiene sentido en Linux. - 

Vecinito: Bueno eso lo diras tu. Yo conozco gente que instala programas de windows en Linux. Además, si supieras C+ podrias modificar el Kernel para poder ejecutar .exes. ¿Por cierto sabias que el Kernel es el nucleo del Sistema Linux?

Tu: (Armandote de pacienciaaaa....) Mira gafotas, el kernel es el conjunto de controladores y librerias que contienen informacion sobre tu hardware (eso que tu hasta hace 5 minutos no tenias ni puta idea de que es) para el correcto funcionamiento del mismo en tu sistema. Pero vamos, el dia que consigas modificar el Kernel para ejecutar Exes por favor no tardes en pasarme el parche. - Ya te mosqueas y te maldices por haber venido aqui abajo.

Vecinito: Yo solo te digo que si que se puede. Tu primero aprende C++ y después hablamos.

Tu: Nah que si, que vale. Eres el mejor. Bueno ya está instalado tu Windows para que puedas seguir pirateando y siendo el mejor. Por cierto, te recomiendo que no uses Internet Explorer, usa Mozilla u Opera que son exploradores que al menos no son un coladero.

Vecinito: ¿Pero con esos puedo entrar en paginas web igual, no? ¿Al no ser internet explorer no son incompatibles con Windows?

Tu: Que no con incompatibles coño, tu bajatelos. - Ya te estas levantando para irte a tu Gentoo box a ver si ya esta conectada la titi q te mola y compilado eclipse - 

vecinito: Bueno tio muchas gracias. Por cierto, ahora para instalar los "Drivers" (con marcado acento Ingles, para demostrar todo lo que pilota), solo tengo que meter el Cd, verdad?

Tu: Siii.... - Yendote a toda leche - 

Vecinito: Bueno tio pues ya te vere por ahí. Aprende C++ y después hablamos eh?

Poco despues, entra la Madre en la habitacion del ordenador con el Windows recien instalado y le dice a su hijo el vecinito master de la informatica:

Madre: ¿Ves como si que sabia?

Vecinito: Que va, no tiene ni puta idea de informatica, como te dije. Solo tenia un diquette que yo necesitaba.

¿Os ha pasado? Joooooder, a mi si colega. Este es un relato ironizado pero clavado a lo que me dijo el hermano mayor de un colega que estudia informatica en la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos! (Aun espero el Parche del kernel que decia que se podia hacer) Y acabas hasta los guevos. Quieres cojer al vecinito de abajo, atarle las orejas a un misil Tierra-Aire y dispararlo en dirección a las Quimbambas. Y decirle, mira, el Misil está programado para dar la vuelta a la tierra y volver, pero lamentablemente te vas a estrellar porque le he metido Windows Xp...pero bueno, mira, aqui te dejo un teclado y una terminal de simbolo del sistema, ya que eres tan crack seguro que consigues arreglarlo...y Todo lo que conseguiria el vecino antes de darse de morros contra el Kilidmanjaro es instalar Emule y bajar una pelicula. Eso si, sería el puto amo.

Vamos a ver...yo quisiera puntuar algunas cosas respecto a esto.

- NO SOMOS TECNICOS DE MICROSOFT. ES UNA EMPRESA QUE NO NOS GUSTA, Y ADEMAS NO NOS PAGA POR HACER DE SOPORTE TECNICO A SUS CLIENTES

- ¿QUE SENTIDO TIENE REINSTALAR O ARREGLAR UN SISTEMA QUE SE LES VA A VOLVER A JODER EN CUESTIÓN DE SEMANAS?

"Tio, me arreglaste mal el ordena, vuelve a estar jodido, anda vuelvete a pasar y me lo pones bien"

Nos encontramos en una situación dificil. No se si a alguno de vosotros os habrá pasado, pero personalmente al principio hice 2 o 3 reinstalaciones de buen rollo y ya se creen que eres el informatico gratuito del barrio. Pero si no lo haces, eres el cabron mas retorcido del mundo que ni siquiera puedes ayudar a tus amigos. Y tu madre te regaña cada vez que sale el tema.

De esta forma...¿Que podemos hacer? Yo propongo lo siguiente:

- CUANDO TENGAS UNA SITUACIÓN ASI, DILE A LA PERSONA EN CUESTION, MIRA YO NO SOY TECNICO GRATUITO DE MICROSOFT. SI QUIERES ALGO QUE FUNCIONE VOY A TU CASA Y TE INSTALO LINUX

Respuesta: Para usar Linux hay que saber C++, no? 

- SI LA PERSONA INSISTE EN TENER WINDOWS, EMPIEZA A COBRAR TUS INSTALACIONES Y A COBRAR TUS SERVICIOS COMO SOPORTE TECNICO. (MENOS A TU NOVIA, Y A SU PADRE, CLARO  :Very Happy: )

- SI RESULTA QUE EL FAVOR TE LO PIDE UN GRAN AMIGO TUYO, DILE QUE LE ARREGLAS WINDOWS GRATIS, PERO LE INSTALAS LINUX EN OTRAS PARTICIONES PARA QUE PUEDA USARLO TAMBIÉN. [/b]

Un abrazo a toda la gente decente. Espero respuestas y aceptaciones de poner en marcha el nuevo plan de servicio tecnico.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Coño! fuiste tu el que me reinstalo el Win2........................... je,je   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Por cierto, si que consegui lo de los .exe y me he instalado el Linux.exe con el pringauuu-howto.exe  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## focahclero

Me he reido mucho de leer la... ¡realidad!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

X-D

Como la vida misma....

¿Que si me ha pasado veces? MILLONES. Hasta que me decidi a cambiar del todo a linux... desde entonces lo que digo es...

Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft... yo si quieres te instalo Gentoo...

Y me funciona la mar de bien, fijate. ^_^

----------

## ArsDangor

Pringao HOW-TO

A todos nos ha pasado en más de una ocasión. 

Mi único éxito ha sido convencer a 2 de los múltiples "amigos" que me usan como pringao para que se pasen al Opera.

Y he tenido que aguantar gritos, atravesar Madrid a horas intempestivas... De todo.

Así pues, mi política actual es "no presto servicio a Windows, si quieres te paso una Knoppix". Y que se las arreglen solitos.

----------

## psm1984

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft... yo si quieres te instalo Gentoo...

 

Cierto, esa funciona, pero yo no les digo nada de instalar un linux, porque si no luego tienes que quitarselo   :Confused: .

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Je je je je je eso si ha estado bueno me he reflejado entodo su explendor je je je je je 

por eso desde hace algun tiempo siempre cargo unos 3 ó 4 CDs de kanoppix y despues de hacerles el servicio de mocosoft (Pago por que para eso invierto tiempo) les digo aqui tienes un cd con linux que no necesita instalación solo metelo en la unidad y reinicia y al arrancar estas en Linux (Les hago una demostración para dejarlo claro) les digo que en una semana vuelvo por el Cd ó que me lo hagan llegar a mi oficina.

Al cabo de una semana quieren linux en sus maquinas aunque con el win en otra partición por si necesitan algo de alli.

Je je je je je me he reido viendome en esta historia en diversas situaciones similares que he tenido en el pasado

Editado:

16/06/2004

Quedan estupefactos cuando le digo que mi maquina lleva 1 año sin apagarse y no he tenido ni un solo pantallazo azul.

y no es prenderla y no usarla que por lo general he llegado a pensar que tiene mucho más aguante que la paciencia de mi mujer je je je je. Es que de darle rosca trabajando, probando ajustando, jugando, viendo pelis, Ofimatica,, administración, contabilidad, estudios, navegar, etc. sin apagarla ó reiniciarla ni una sola vez desde hace un año y ella sigue tan fiel como el perro del ciego.

----------

## Sertinell

 *Quote:*   

> Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft... yo si quieres te instalo Gentoo...

 

Pues yo solo llevo usando linux un par de meses. Pero me ha tocado reinstalar muxos windows. Y si es cierto qe eso suele funcionar. 

Pero lo mejor no es cuando tienes qe instalarle windows. A mi se me cae el alma a los pies cuando me preguntan por algun programa, para ripear canciones al disco por ejemplo, Le digo qe se de una vuelta por sourceforge. Y te saltan con qe ya pasaran por softonic y se bajaran el crack. ¬¬

Bueno el otro dia le comente a uno qe me habia tirado 3 dias para instalar mi gentoo+Kde+"multitud de programas" pero qe merecia la pena y qe volaba. Y me salto con qe su windows se lo instale uen una tarde y qe con su Pentium 3 a 450Mz no habia manera de qe fuera mas rapido(aceros unaidea de lo bien qe va con win XP).

Eso si ahora ya no me pringo mas con nada de eso.  Mas qe nada por qe cuando te piden cd's de office, win XP, photoshop, y alguna cosa qe otra mas resulta qe ya no los tengo(es cierto desaparecieron, alguino le exo mano y a saber donde paran) asi qe no hay nada qe hacer.

Un Saludo sufridos linuxeros  :Razz: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Jejeje... Yo uno y dos cursos atrás vivía en una resi de estudiantes, en la Universidad de Vigo, y teníamos una LAN interna conectada a la red universitaria. Salvo los que estudiamos Teleco, que nos obligan a aprender Linux, los demás usaban güindous en exclusiva. La leche, creo que no instalé güindouses más veces en toda mi vida. Y cuando aparecía un nuevo gusano... Pues toda la red se infectaba, 250 ordenadores kapput, jajaja, era la monda. Sólo 3 ó 4 nos librábamos, jejeje. Luego me tocaba reinstalar. Al final pasé, porque la mayoría de las veces era una historia como la que contabas, salvo que la voz se corría por toda la resi (la de que no tengo ni idea pero tenía el CD adecuado). 

Actualmente sigo siendo el servicio técnico de mi novia, mis primos, y otros familiares... Pero eso es interno. Y he conseguido instalar linux en casi todos los ordenadores que pasan por mi mano. Si bien muchos están esperando a que vaya a desinstalárselo  :Razz: 

Me ha hecho gracia tu historia  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zorth

es una version 1.0x del pringao howto. este aun lo conservo original   :Smile: 

y real ? pues si. pero asi es la vida no? yo cada dia me esfuerzo menos en ayudar a quien sea, total, para que? solo hago favores por favores y solo si esta buena o me gusta, do you understand me right?? xDD

saludos.

----------

## Sertinell

Jaja. I understand your right  :Wink: .

A la de tu avatar le reinstalaba yo un buen par de windowses Y despues le hacia otro buen par de favores  :Wink: 

Saludos Zorth

----------

## luisfeser

jajaja, joer, si es k todos pasamos por lo mismo....

Yo la verdad es k paso de instalarles linux porque si no saben ni usar un navegador que no sea el explorer, como para decirles que se olviden del IE, el explorador de windows...... Aunk saben k yo uso linux y siempre se interesan un poco por el tema (hasta a un amigo le he pasado una knoppix y una mandrake  :Very Happy: )

Tengo varios colegas a los que les ayudo a instalar windows, y hay algunos que por lo menos se apuntan las cosas en un papel para poder reinstalar si se les jode (aunk el papel suele desaparecer....). Pero hay un colega k es la leche, se baja cosas con el emule y yo no se como lo hace pero con antivirus y firewall se le meten virus a saco (k se bajará.... jajaja) y lleva con el ordenata jodido meses, pero es k ya de tanto ir a su casa siempre le digo k ya me pasaré..... 

Es buena idea esa de cobrar por nuestros servicios, yo creo que 20 euros por visita esta mu bien, y si no kieren pagar, k lo lleven a la tienda y k les cobren 30 o 40  :Laughing: 

----------

## RAPUL

Me he reido mucho con el post, de hecho me he partido la caja...  :Razz: 

Pero me gustaría puntualizar y es que el sistema operativo no se llama Linux sino GNU/Linux porque el sistema operativo se llama GNU (GNU's not Unix) y es utilizado salvo contadas excepciones con núcleo Linux.

Vease:

http://www.gnu.org/home.es.html

De hecho podriamos usar el sistema operativo GNU con núcleo HURD (GNU) en lugar de linux pero el soporte a dia de hoy es muy deficiente.

Vease:

http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.es.htm

----------

## DavidMGC

Real como la vida misma. Yo tuve que tomar una decisión: 20 por arreglarte el pc o te instalo GNU/Linux ( :Wink: ) tu decides.

Al final me terminé por quitarme a los moscones, hacerme con un par de tios a los que no les importa pagar 20 por una horita/horita y media y pasar a GNU/Linux ( :Wink: ) a 1 colega de la pandilla.

Pero hasta que me harté, reinstalaba windosxp casi cada 4 dias (un asco) porque es increible lo zopenco que se puede llegar a ser, sobre todo teniendo acceso a internet y creyendote a pies juntillas lo que te dice cualquier forero en cualquier foro perdido de la mano de Dios:

Un colega (caso real) - "He tios he borrado no se que de unos drivers y ahora se me ve todo muy grande" .

Un forero - "Formatea"

Y ala, a formatear y a perder toda la información de un disco duro.

De verdad que si algo me pone enfermo de Microsoft es el haber creado el estado de opinión de que formatear es algo natural y que se debería hacer cada 2 meses para un mejor funcionamiento del PC   :Mad:  Joder, que yo pierdo todo lo que tengo en un disco duro y me da algo.

En fin, que me he sentido muy identificado.

PD: Ejem... flaab_0n.... ese exploit para ver a los contactos del msn en bikini.... cof..cof... ¿Donde puedo encontrarlo?....

Anda, ¡Pero si yo uso Jabber!   :Twisted Evil:  Olvidalo, olvidalo  :Razz: 

----------

## alexlm78

Ahorita no tengo tiempo, tengo clase, pero juro solemnemente que cuanto tenga el tiempoti y la conexiondescente lo leo todito.

----------

## Magnum44

Lo que deberiamos hacer todos es cobrar y dejarnos de gaitas, está claro que a parienta, familia cercana y amigos cercanos no, pero al resto... a saco. Para algo me he tirado yo horas y horas cada dia durante toda mi vida, que vale, lo he hecho porque me gusta, pero yo creo que no cobrar es un gran error. Mas que nada porque estás jodiendo a alguien que vive de eso (tiendas, servicios tecnicos...) y aun por encima jodiendote a ti para nada.

Reinstalar windozes de esos es lo que yo llamo trabajo sucio. De mancharme las manos, al menos cobrar algo. De hecho, creo que si hoy en dia está tan mal pagada la informática en España es porque siempre hay alguien dispuesto a hacer lo que tú, pero por menos dinero o incluso gratis. Y asi, no vamos a ninguna parte.

Yo! he hablado   :Laughing: 

Esa es mi opinion.

-EDITADO-

Ah, y decir que me he encontrado gente que tampoco es que le importe que le cobres. Lo que buscan es alguien de confianza y que no les timen... comprenden el trabajo que conlleva no la propia chapuza, sinó el saber como realizarla.

-EDITADO-

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Lo que deberiamos hacer todos es cobrar y dejarnos de gaitas, está claro que a parienta, familia cercana y amigos cercanos no, pero al resto... a saco. 
> 
> -EDITADO-

 

Jeje, por fin alguien con sentido comun, es mismo es lo que hago incluso a "mis amigos" les cobro, y bueno tengo que agradecer que Windows funcione como funcione ya que siempre tengo que hacerles soporte y a pesar de que estoy migrando a GNU/Linux  :Twisted Evil:  algunas máquinas de empresas, pero no con Gentoo, sino con Mandrake que bueno por cuestiones de tiempo mas que nada y las secretarias contentas, algunas se quejan pero se terminan por acostumbrar, incluso hay una empresa a la que le hago soporte y como prueba dejamos una máquina con Mandrake encendida durante un mes y ni se mosqueó, ya que no me creian de la famosa estabilidad de la que les mencionaba.

claro, aún estoy aprendiendo a desenvolverme con Gentoo,  pero eso no quita que pueda ganar dinero con ello   :Cool: 

----------

## cokeing

que pena que solo me pidan las chicas que les arregle su "ordenador" xDDD ^^.

muy bueno.

cokeing

----------

## Gelo375

DIos!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   hace tiempo que no me reia tanto.. pos si.... nos ha pasado ha todos... XDDDD...  de echo hay una camiseta que me quiero comprar desde hace tiempo porque... mirarla:  http://www.ropafriki.com/camisetas/hardfreaks/no/  es genial...

un saludo! bye!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ResetReboot

Pues _flaab_on, es lo más real que existe... incluso un que había hecho un desaguisado en la placa madre, me dijo: "vaya mierda de informático"... ya no he vuelto a tocar su ordenador en la vida... ya le vale. Lo dicho, yo tras eso y más cosas, cobro por mis servicios y además mi novia se ha apuntado al Linux, y los colegas como mucho me preguntan por MSN alguna vez... (la mayoría les doy largas: "Yo sólo doy soporte a Linux").

Es así, pero para eso estan los servicios técnicos.

Un buen rato de risas, si señor.

----------

## trompa

Que gran historia, he rachado,  :Smile: .

A mi me pasa lo contrario con lo de instalar linux, mi padre quiere que se lo instale pero yo no quiero, q luego me veo de servicio tecnico todos los dias en su oficina  :Smile: .

Un saludo al exresidente del enterprise de parte de otro Teleco de Vigo  :Razz: 

----------

## Overpeer

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft... yo si quieres te instalo Gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Esa funciona bastante bien jajajajaa xD

Pero lo de "si quieres te pongo linux" ni por asomo, que luego toca ir a desinstalarlo, yo lo que hago es picarles  con lo bien que me funciona, y si de verdad les interesa ya se buscaran la vida .. y aprenderan.

Un saludo.

----------

## fromooze

Dios, cuanto vigués... y cuanto gallego... Está claro que el trío Teleco-Vigo/Linux/Galpon es bastante importante XD

----------

## ResetReboot

Trompa... mi novia la última vez que cogió un ordenador fue con Windows 3.11... hace poco pilló un ordenador y me pidió el Linux "porque no quería depender de una empresa" (jejejeje) y le instalé una Fedora (pá empezar, luego seguiremos con cosas más guapas)...

Apenas me ha llamado porque el Linux le haya hecho alguna paranoia... más bien porque aun no se maneja bien (pero tampoco se maneja en WinXP) y ya apenas me dice nada sobre el ordenador: porque le funciona y punto, sabe usarlo y no se estropea porque curiosee. (Claro, le dije que el root, que no lo use)

Pues eso, que tampoco es para tanto. Es más, creo que Linux te quita mucho trabajo de "SAT".

----------

## TieferFeld

Mi novia tiene güindows en su portátil por dos razones...

- Es traductora, usa diccionarios especializados, programas raros de traducción, etc y YO no tengo ni idea de usar Wine pa intentar usarlos desde linux... Cuando tenga tiempo aprenderé...

- Sobre todo: tenemos montada una red wireless, el router tiene UNA conexión de cable y el resto tiene que ir por wireless... Y no tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo configurar una tarjeta wireless-pcmcia en linux. Pregunté hace tiempo en este foro, y hubo cero respuestas. También, cuando tenga más tiempo... Pero lo intenté con varias distros y nunca la he dado encendido... Con lo cual, para que ambos podamos tener internet, uno ha de estar en windows   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Es decir, supongo que mi casa no es una total linuxera por mi inexperiencia... Pero espero que algún día lo sea  :Very Happy: 

----------------------------------------

Trompa: de qué curso eres?? (Hay otro usuario, no revelaré su identidad, que también es Teleco Vigo y no lo ha dicho, jejeje)

----------------------------------------

Saludos.

----------

## ResetReboot

Tierfeld... yo he estado trasteando con wireless... pasame un enlace a tu post y a ver si te puedo echar un cable  :Wink: 

----------

## osoh

Yo me he encontrado en situaciones mucho más light. He hecho de pringado en más de una ocasión, pero siempre me han tratado bien.

 *Quote:*   

> Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft... yo si quieres te instalo Gentoo...

 

Siempre sale un listillo que te dice: "ya, pero tú eres informático, ¿no?". Y qué pasa, ¿que tengo que saber de Window$ para ser informático? Eso es lo que ya me faltaba por oir.

Y es que en ocasiones parece que la gente piensa que el informático es un "ser superior" que tiene que saber de absolutamente _todo_ lo relacionado con cosas que tengan botones :S Seguro que a más de uno de ustedes lo han llamado alguna vez para que le echen un vistazo al vídeo o a un equipo de música.

En fin, cosas veredes...

----------

## TieferFeld

 :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=174948

Te lo agradecería tanto tanto...

 :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JaCk0

La verdad es que es la puta realidad, a mi me ha ocurrido en más de dos veces... Estoi harto de tener que ir a casa de la peña pa reinstalarles Windows, o hacerle trabajitos pa eliminar el Sasser o el Blaster... Encima en la mayoría de ocasiones NI TE LO AGRADECEN...

Por cierto, me teneis que contar los exploits pa ver los pcs de Windows twisted: twisted: , que tengo uno en la red que no se ve por samba por ser 217.216.225.xxx y otro 217.216.12.xxx (es último de mi Gentoo, cambia en cada reinicio). Una cosa, a veces entro sin inet, y cuando pongo el cablemodem el dhcp me sigue mostrando la ip local, no la de auna, como hago para que se actualice el dhcp?

----------

## Sparda

¡Santo Dios! ¡Es la realidad! Hay que ver lo gracioso que resulta cuando lo lees y lo molesto cuando te pasa...

Si es que manda huevos..., y eso que yo no me he encontrado nunca con alguien TAN gilipollas. Es cierto que a veces entran ganas de matarlos, pero bueno, yo, en general, no me puedo quejar mucho. 

Respecto al tema ese de cobrar... ¡Es una idea cojonuda! Tambien me parece muy bueno eso de "Vale, vale..., pero si quieres que lo haga te instalaré Linux en una partición para que vayas probando", de hecho me parece hasta mejor.

Muy bueno..., me he reido un montón (y hasta me he sentido identificado...)

Y eso que no estoy metido en nada relacionado con la informática....

----------

## RAPUL

 *JaCk0 wrote:*   

> La verdad es que es la puta realidad, a mi me ha ocurrido en más de dos veces... Estoi harto de tener que ir a casa de la peña pa reinstalarles Windows, o hacerle trabajitos pa eliminar el Sasser o el Blaster... Encima en la mayoría de ocasiones NI TE LO AGRADECEN...
> 
> Por cierto, me teneis que contar los exploits pa ver los pcs de Windows twisted: twisted: , que tengo uno en la red que no se ve por samba por ser 217.216.225.xxx y otro 217.216.12.xxx (es último de mi Gentoo, cambia en cada reinicio). Una cosa, a veces entro sin inet, y cuando pongo el cablemodem el dhcp me sigue mostrando la ip local, no la de auna, como hago para que se actualice el dhcp?

 

```

dhcpcd eth0

o mejor /etc/init.eth0 restart

```

----------

## blueworm

Mi suegra me compro un Logitech MX310 la ultima vez que le re-instale el güindows.

Hay que hacerse el loco es lo mejor pa q. no te lien.

----------

## flaab_0n

Por cierto, hablando de Ropa Friki. De donde podemos sacar camisetas de Gentoo Linux? He mirado la web esa de Ropa Friky y de Gentoo no hay nada.

¿Alguien sabe?

----------

## Sparda

De la mismisima tienda de Gentoo. Son blancas con el logo en la espalda, creo....

 *Quote:*   

> 6 May 2004: T-Shirts now in stock, in M, L, XL sizes!: T-shirt orders will start shipping today. We are selling out quickly and are in the process of placing a new shirt order. For those who were looking for a Medium size, we now have them 

 

Aqui el link (o pincha en "store" en www.gentoo.org ):  http://store.gentoo.org/

Además por este medio parte de la pasta va pa nuestra distro favorita....  :Razz: 

A ver si me las sacan en negro... 

Saludetes

----------

## alexlm78

Francamente tienen razon con todo, mi mas grande problema es que enmi casa soy el unico linuxero, mi hermanos son windowseros y ni a patadas quieren cambian, y como soy el mayor me veo forzado a reinstalar sus windows cada ratito

mi hermano Win2000

mi hermana winMe

siempre les instalo aunque sea un redhat en una particion extra pero, el pequeño al menos ya aprendio a usar es fdisk y borrar la paticio y rehcerla para windows.

en fin fuera de eso definitivamente soy un pringao

----------

## lorca

Yo laburo en una empresa y doy soporte a sistemas MICROS~1 y toy cansado de hacer un "windows update"... por lo menos el 30% de las vecs que hago un update la maquina queda pingada o algun problema surge...

en windows los problemas no tienen una razon, no entiendo porque se caga siempre los sistemas MICROS~1, en linux por los menos si tenes algun problema es porque uno mismo se la mandó... pero siempre se puede arreglar, 

ademas no me gusta eso de tener que reiniciar el OS para que funcione mejor

jajjajajajajajja, cada dia odio mas a MICROS~1

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *DavidMGC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: Ejem... flaab_0n.... ese exploit para ver a los contactos del msn en bikini.... cof..cof... ¿Donde puedo encontrarlo?....
> 
> Anda, ¡Pero si yo uso Jabber!   Olvidalo, olvidalo 

 

Flab esperamos ilumines el camino hermano je je je je je  :Razz: 

----------

## artic

A verdade e q se mira moito vigues por estes lares  :Smile: 

----------

## Gelo375

flaab_On ... pa lo de las camisetas.... mira estas webs... http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.spreadshirt.de/shop.php?sid=22258    .....

un Salu2?1º1!

bye!  :Arrow:   :Idea:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## h0m3r

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> friki pelón del piso de arriba que se pasa el dia escuchando musica heavy

 

¿Y por qué se supone que un friki tiene que escuchar música heavy?

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> Es que desde que utilizo linux ando un poco desconectado del mundo Microsoft...

 

Eso es lo que digo yo también, pero en mi caso no es una excusa, cuando me pongo delante de un Windows ando más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Yo uno y dos cursos atrás vivía en una resi de estudiantes, en la Universidad de Vigo, y teníamos una LAN interna conectada a la red universitaria. (...) Y cuando aparecía un nuevo gusano... Pues toda la red se infectaba, 250 ordenadores kapput, jajaja, era la monda.

 

Yo vivo en una resi (informática en Ourense, no teleco en Vigo  :Very Happy: ) y aquí la gente es más paranoica (no es pa menos con los cafres que hay) y mucha gente tiene cortafuegos.

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Y no tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo configurar una tarjeta wireless-pcmcia en linux. Pregunté hace tiempo en este foro, y hubo cero respuestas.

 

Normalmente con pcmcia-cs y hotplug te la detecta y carga los módulos y luego la configuras con iwconfig, ifconfig y todo eso.

El problema es que con las tarjetas wireless hay que tener mucho cuidado con cual compras porque hay muchas que hay que instalar el driver por separado (no viene con el núcleo) o directamente no funcionan en Linux (las malditas DLink).

----------

## dresb

 *Quote:*   

> Y sinceramente, estás hasta los cojones de que todo el mundo crea que por tener un conocido, vecino o amigo que sepa algo de informatica tienen un servicio de Atención tecnica las 24 horas del puto dia. 

 

JAJAJA, totalmente cierto!!!!, deberiamos hacer una ONG para prevenir la explotacion al informatico.

----------

## FGA

Juas, me he sentido identificado, el otro día me llamaron para arreglar uno de esos pcs que se rompen cada dos semanas aproximadamente......la cuestión es que no funcionaba nada que tuviese relaccion con las redes. La conexión a Wanadoo no hacía nada, y la ventanita de conexiones de red se quedaba bloqueada...raro raro. Formateé y me fui hechando leches......al día siguiente me llamaron otra vez porque "internet tardaba mucho en conectar" No fui   :Twisted Evil: 

Por cierto sí se pueden ejecutar .exe , aparte de "wine ejecutable" encontré un truco por los foros, que hacía que ejecutando directamente el .exe, el kernel llamase a wine. Pero no recuerdo que es lo que hize, quizás fuese un parche del kernel o simplemente editar un fichero de configuración. Lo que sé es que en  "/etc/sysctl.conf" tengo esta línea:

```
fs.binfmt_misc.register = :WINEXE:M::MZ::/usr/bin/cedega:
```

Cuidadito o el vecino de abajo te puede dejar tirado con este truco   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fastangel

Es verdad lo que cuentas o si no la gente que se cree que uno conoce todo los programas y sabe manejarlos estos windoseros son la ostia  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## N0V4K

100% verda, pero esque es lo mimos, si dices que no sabes te miran como la cara porque claro el otro dia le arreglaste el pc al amigo del la amiga del vecino... Y claro le tienes que decir ok vale lo intentare (porque sino seras el mas odiado de la manza) 

Yo hoy por hoy e logrado pasar 3 pc y medio ciber, de gente que no pilota mucho, a linux, mis conocimientos de linux son basicos pero... cuando uno se propone algo lo saca y en fin ahora esa gente esta la mar de feliz les costo mucho acostumbrarse pero ahora... ni mu.

ONG YA!!!!!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cocozz

Maaadre mia cuanta razon cuanta razon , es la puta verdad vamos !!!

Y esas preguntas de : Ey como hackeo una web ?

O , como le pillo la password del msn a esa piva ?

OMG , el pan de cada dia ...

----------

## einar matveinen

Me siento identificado con todo lo que ha explicado flaab_0n, a mí me ha ocurrido, me ha pasado en mi curro, he tenido que reinstalar pcs con windoze xp al hijo del jefe porque no tenía antivirus y había pillado todos los virus, spyware y demás movidas el solito. Ese pc era un museo del virus. Gracias a mí se ahorró la pasta de un técnico de M$ que no soy y además panda software ganó pasta con una nueva licencia por tres años. Al menos accedió a comprarse el panda. Supongo que soy bueno convenciendo (a veces). Por cierto, tampoco los de panda me pasan pasta. Por eso me jode esto de convertirme en un primo de primera clase, que es a lo que nos están reduciendo en esta profesión cada día que pasa: primos.

Hay mucho caradura suelto, yo a los vecinos ni agua, pero al hijo del jefe que además es EL JEFE. Jope, no hay escapatoria en ese caso  :Sad: 

 *cocozz wrote:*   

> Maaadre mia cuanta razon cuanta razon , es la puta verdad vamos !!!
> 
> Y esas preguntas de : Ey como hackeo una web ?
> 
> O , como le pillo la password del msn a esa piva ?
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , me parto  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## einar matveinen

 *N0V4K wrote:*   

> 100% verda, pero esque es lo mimos, si dices que no sabes te miran como la cara porque claro el otro dia le arreglaste el pc al amigo del la amiga del vecino... Y claro le tienes que decir ok vale lo intentare (porque sino seras el mas odiado de la manza) 

 

A mí eso de ser el más odiado a estas alturas me la *******, vamos que me dá igual, no estoy dispuesto a seguir siendo el gili que trabaja gratis comiéndose los marrones de pésimos usuarios y los marrones del sistema operativo de Bill...

 *N0V4K wrote:*   

> Yo hoy por hoy e logrado pasar 3 pc y medio ciber, de gente que no pilota mucho, a linux, mis conocimientos de linux son basicos pero... cuando uno se propone algo lo saca y en fin ahora esa gente esta la mar de feliz les costo mucho acostumbrarse pero ahora... ni mu.
> 
> ONG YA!!!!!  

 

CLARO.

----------

## DremK

I'm impressed when I see the use of free software to reduce the users freedom.

#gentoo channel is the only one that forces tor users to need request voice, and isn't possible post a message and these forums. Simply because people were using Tor to abuse the forums.

----------

## einar matveinen

 *DremK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mí últimamente han venido a mi casa, para que le explique cómo funciona un reproductor de MP3. Cuando en su caja hay un estupendo manual con todo muy bien explicado y encima en Spanish.
> 
> La verdad es que esto es el colmo ya

 

A mí me traen cámaras digitales para que les saque las fotos. Incluso en el curro nos han preguntado cómo funciona el teléfono de la oficina, típico aparato con contestador, que permite transferir llamadas, etc, etc. Lógicamente pasamos del tema. Pero luego los muy ******** le decían a los jefazos que vaya informáticos que no saben ni manejar un teléfono... :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

O en este país nos hemos vuelto gilipollas o algo le está pasando a una gran parte de la humanidad... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AnFe

 *einar matveinen wrote:*   

> O en este país nos hemos vuelto gilipollas o algo le está pasando a una gran parte de la humanidad...

 

Sí, la mayoría se está volviendo gilipollas, vaga e inútil, y estoy seguro que en éso ha influido mucho la telebasura que tanto gusta.

----------

## Goldenice

Yo desde que aprendí a ser la persona mas humilde del mundo (y mentirosa) no tengo problemas. 

-Oye! que me pasa esto! 

-Pues eso va a ser del (primera causa mas probable y si eso le das un pequeño manual) 

-No, eso no es ya lo he mirado. 

Si sigues creyendo que es lo anterior o si siguiente causa mas probable te llevaría irremediablemente a delante de su ordenador  then

     -Ah, pues macho, entonces no tengo ni idea.

Si no

    Goto instruccion 2.

Si sigues este procedimiento pueden ocurrir varias cosas, o se lo arregla solo (poco probable), o pide ayuda a otro con mas informacion que darle al segundo pringao, o no se arregla.

En cualquier caso quedas bien porque le has intentado ayudar, pero lamentablemente o no sabes la respuesta o andas muy liado para ir a arreglarle el ordenador.

Ademas, teneis que seguir la estrategia de pasarle el problema a otro pringao (preferiblemente que os caiga mal).

PD.- Si no os queda otra que pringar, hay por ahi una instalacion de windows que no requiere intervencion del usuario... y como le has borrado todas sus peliculas y todas sus fotos porno, probablemente la proxima vez se lo pensará antes de llamarte.

SUERTE y a ver si nos libramos de ser pringaos!

----------

## alexlm78

 *Goldenice wrote:*   

> SUERTE y a ver si nos libramos de ser pringaos!

 

AMEN.

Saluditos.

----------

## Pse

Sep, así es...siempre hay uno que te cae con lo que no sabe...porque claro, vos sos el que la tiene más clara, y además, sos buen pibe =). En fin. A algunas personas me agrada darle una mano, por más que los problemas que tengan pudieren haber sido solucionados por ellos mismos con un poco de empeño. Igualmente no quiero pensar mucho en esto ya que hace unos días me cayó una máquina para arreglar...argh!

Por otro lado, realmente, entregarle una instalación de Linux a alguien que está muy acostumbrado a Windows podría ser algo complicado...y es cierto que si vos sos el que se los dio, a vos te van a caer para la ayuda... Quizás esa sea una de las razones por las que no suelo meterle Linuxes a la gente que está tan metida en el paradigma de Windows... Igual, considero que "evangelizar", en cierta manera, a la gente con todo el tema del free y open software es algo necesario. Considero que crear el interés, por más leve que sea, es algo tan importante como entregarles un CD de Ubuntu (ejemplo), y a la larga, puede tener el mismo, o aún mejor, efecto  :Smile: 

----------

## Camulus

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> X-D
> 
> Como la vida misma....
> 
> ¿Que si me ha pasado veces? MILLONES. Hasta que me decidi a cambiar del todo a linux... desde entonces lo que digo es...
> ...

 

SIIIIIIIIIII!

Es la solución DE-FI-NI-TI-VA!

(y lo mejor de todo, es que es verdad! jajaja!)

Saludos!

----------

## salvapc

No lo dudes esa es la solucion, cuando me vienen con 

===>"no se que programa me hace esto al hacer aquello y me sale una ventana que dice noseque"

la respuesta rapida y segura es:

--->"Pues no tengo ni idea es que yo para hacer esto uso el programa tal que es de linux, y no tengo ningun problema"

la replica suele ser.

===>"Y por que no me instalaste linux a mi cuando compre el ordenador"

y para dejar las cosas claras

--->"Yo si quieres te lo instalo pero no podras jugar a los juegos tal, tal y tal ni usar los programas cual y pascual"

el final ...

===>"no, entonces  no me lo instales"

----------

